# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Burmese Python Breeding Pictures!

## Hacker79

Here are a few breeding pics I took with my phone from this 2010 season.  

Green het Albino Granite Female X Albino Green Granite Male


Caramel Female X Albino Green Granite Male


Albino het Labyrinth Female X Labyrinth 66% het Albino Male


Albino het Granite Labyrinth Female X Albino het Granite Labyirnth Male


Albino het Granite Labyirnth Female X Normal het Albino Granite Labyirnth Male

----------


## Ouroboros

Wow. I wish that I could see those magnificent beats (positive ment) in person. The dark one in your thrid picture looks like a huge spotnose!  :Smile: 

How many eggs can they get? And how long do they take to hatch? I don't know much about burms as they're illegal to obtain and keep in Denmark. 

Good luck with your breedings!

----------


## Rasmus Skaaning

> Wow. I wish that I could see those magnificent beats (positive ment) in person. The dark one in your thrid picture looks like a huge spotnose! 
> 
> How many eggs can they get? And how long do they take to hatch? I don't know much about burms as they're illegal to obtain and keep in Denmark. 
> 
> Good luck with your breedings!


Yeah it totally sucks  :Sad: 

I love ball pythons, but an Albino Burmese would top even the coolest BP-morph i can think of!  :Rage:

----------


## Boanerges

Beautiful burms and congrats on all the locks!!! I am wishing I could see a better pic of that caramel  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

